# 6 wk old (?) flemish giant



## wannacow (May 16, 2010)

I bought 3 mo and 6 wk old flemish giants yesterday.  I have no experience with rabbits, but have wanted a flemish giant as a pet for several years.  The 3 mo is eating and drinking and everything else that goes along with it.    The 6 wk old is bright, but I've not seen her eat.  Tried to get her to drink, but she would put her nose to the bottle and jump away like the wet startled her.  I know yesterday was stressful for her.  I bought her at an auction, and she was in a little beach bucket, with no room to move around.  We got her settled when we got home.  Later, I went out and brought her into the house for a little while.  She snuggled in, but was licking my fingers.  I tried to get a little water on my finger for her to lick off and even tried to syringe some water for her to lick.  This am, she was sitting in her food.  I'm not sure if she was eating or not as it had been pushed around.  There is no evidence of rabbit poo or urine.  Should I be concerned or patient?


----------



## missy_cbell21 (May 16, 2010)

It could just be the stress, I would just measure out some food and then measure it again later then you will know exactly how much she ate. You may want to try a different water source. Maybe a crock? Good luck!


----------



## wannacow (May 16, 2010)

I put the food and water into custard cups.  She has been messing in the food.  The water was down too, but the wood chips were a little wet.  I think she's playing, but there is still no poo.


----------



## wannacow (May 17, 2010)

Still no poo, but she is eating.  Gave her some timothy hay and some oatmeal.  Yum!!!  She's still bright and active.  I'm not as concerned as I was.


----------



## wannacow (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's an update.  Bridgette is now close to 4 lbs.  She is doing well.  She loves being outside in her pen when it's not hot and dandelions are her favorite!  She's such a dolly.


----------

